# 2003 Se 2.0



## trannyfilterproblems (Feb 1, 2003)

I saw the new Sentra SE and it says 2.0 on it.
Does it have an SR20 engine?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yes, nissans american 2.0 are sr20de's. japan has the rb20det but its v6


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

V6 turbo...in the sentra????? i never knew!!!???? huhmmmmm?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

So is the SR20 or regular b-15 se-r motor better performing in B-15 cars?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

trannyfilterproblems said:


> *I saw the new Sentra SE and it says 2.0 on it.
> Does it have an SR20 engine? *


it's not new. They stopped making the SE in 2001.


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *yes, nissans american 2.0 are sr20de's. japan has the rb20det but its v6 *


The RB20DET is an inline-6 cylinder engine, not a V6; it was never offered in the US, and it was only in rear-wheel-drive and all-wheel drive cars.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Like chimmike said, the SE was last produced in 2001, the last place you will ever see a new sr20de this side of the ocean was in the 02 infinity g20. There is no 03 sentra SE, from 02+ the only engines in the b15 are the qg18 and qr25


----------



## trannyfilterproblems (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh, i thought it was a 2003.So the Sentra SE (2001)
does have an SR20de??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes, the 2000-2001 Sentra SE has the SR20. They stopped making the SE model name period. Now it's XE/GXE, SER, SER Spec V.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I think that there is a 2.5 GXE either already released or is going to be soon.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry about the V6, i always get that mixed up with just plain 6cyl. i mean i had a 74 F100 with a 300 straight V6 in it. its just the way i was tought to say it, ill change, because it is the wrong information, but i can tell you that the Straight Six engine is the power plant that they put into the skylines, and is a very famous engine swap for the 180, 240, and the Z. with just a little mod here and there. And as i hear it, its twice a durable as the SR20DE/VE/T platform. but again, thats just what i read. As for the SR20, man I really want one of those newer sentras with that engine in it. its like you can put a SPEC V body kit on it and have the sr in it too. man what a deal.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

the n/a sr20de only makes 140hp/132lb.ft at the crank, the qr25de has more power. if you put an sr20 in a spec v make sure it's a turbo or you're wasting money

Lurker Above, so much that it is


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Lurker Above said:


> *the n/a sr20de only makes 140hp/132lb.ft at the crank, the qr25de has more power. if you put an sr20 in a spec v make sure it's a turbo or you're wasting money
> 
> Lurker Above, so much that it is *


The roller rocker SR20 is rated at 145HP and 132 TQ. I guess the heads make 5 extra HP.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

They released a Sentra SE in 2003 but it doesn't have the SR20DE in it. It has the engine from the SE-R, Not the Spec.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> *They released a Sentra SE in 2003 but it doesn't have the SR20DE in it. It has the engine from the SE-R, Not the Spec. *


what are you talking about?
Maybe you mean the Sentra LE? The SE was stopped in 01 like everyone in this thread has been saying, and the LE has the qr25. What do you mean "It has the engine from the SE-R, Not the Spec"....they have the same engine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> *They released a Sentra SE in 2003 but it doesn't have the SR20DE in it. It has the engine from the SE-R, Not the Spec. *


lol. wrong. stick to your B13s buddy.


----------



## madsentra (Oct 26, 2002)

chimmike has it right. there is NO SE in 2003. I should know. I have the last SE model made for the Sentra (2001). And yes I have the SR20, too.

2003 has XE,GXE,LE,SE-R and SPecV


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

lets hear it for the 01 SE woo woooo!!!! 

hey where are you at in DFW? During the school year I'm in San Antonio for college, but in the summer I go back home to Bedford (right in between Dallas and Ft Worth if you don't know).


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

My mistake, I was thinking the new LE was badged as an SE. Just got the badges wrong. Engine wise I meant horsepower, wasn't given the extra few ponies,


----------



## Raverjames21 (May 1, 2003)

This forum is kinda poor in it's tossing around of info. Most threads are utter BS. Just my observation from being here 2 hours.
www.sr20deforum.com for info on SR20 cars....B13-B15
www.B15sentra.net for info on B15 Sentras and SE-R including Spec V
READ UP KIDS!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm a member of both of those and www.automotiveforums.com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

LOL , I see fellow B15sentra.net members regulatin'......


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

is that you BodeB15?
I would think so but isn't the wrx an 03?

hehe, we SE owners are like a plague...infecting any Nissan-related board on the net


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *what are you talking about?
> Maybe you mean the Sentra LE? The SE was stopped in 01 like everyone in this thread has been saying, and the LE has the qr25. What do you mean "It has the engine from the SE-R, Not the Spec"....they have the same engine. *


At the dealer here there is 2 SE 2.0 sitting on the lot with SR20
in them and they are 2003 models Both are Black and 5 speeds

I will go by tonight and snapp some pics..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *At the dealer here there is 2 SE 2.0 sitting on the lot with SR20
> in them and they are 2003 models Both are Black and 5 speeds
> 
> I will go by tonight and snapp some pics.. *


You do that, then find on Nissan's site anywhere where it says there is an 03 SE with a 2L

Like has been said by everyone in this thread before, the SE was last produced in 2001, the last place you will ever see a new sr20 in the US is in the 02 Infiniti G20. There is no 03 sentra SE, from 02+ the only engines offered in the b15 are the qg18 and qr25. The only possibility is that the dealer wasn't able to sell those 2 SE's, so it carried them over to 02, and then to 03, trying to pass them off as a new model, when in reality they're still new 01 models that they weren't able to sell.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

either way, id love to have the car!


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

OK, I would like to say that I was wrong, and was not trying to be a troll or flame on anyone hear when I crused by the dealer 
last week I thought I saw a 2003 SE2.0 but low and behold it 
was a 2001 se2.0 with 10miles on it and sitting right next to it was a 2.5LE that's what I found out after further inspection today.
also to clear some things up. Here is web site....http://nissan.jbroadtests.com/Sentra/2002 I would like to appoligize too everyone for giving out some bad info. I usually give good info when I have it...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Its cool, I'm really surprised they still have a new SE for sale, how much are they asking for it? Around here used ones normally sell within 2 days of being traded in, they just can't keep them on the lot. The LE on the other hand seems like it isn't selling worth crap, I have only seen ONE on the road, it's pretty sad.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I think they want 13 for it.
I've bought 3 Nissans from this dealer and they are great, You offer them 10k for it you might be able to drive it out...
with 10miles on it .


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh man what more could you ask for. the new body style, and the old powerhouse. i wish i could get my hands on one. Id love to bold up a turbo and then order the Spec-V body kit for it!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *is that you BodeB15?
> I would think so but isn't the wrx an 03?
> 
> hehe, we SE owners are like a plague...infecting any Nissan-related board on the net *


 LOL , messed up my profile . Yes it's me , this B15 forum is out of control , with so much misinformation .


----------

